# Cell Phones Being Designed To Control People



## hauntedtexan (Jun 12, 2017)

Watched 60 minutes last night and finally saw admissions of a tech guy that cell phone apps and facebook, etc, are being designed to take control of human behaviors. Even causing the brain to release chemicals that cause panic if you are separated from your phone. To me, this is mind control on a dangerous level for, especially, kids. Is there anything that can, or should, be done? My cell is off until I get a flat tire or see a drunk driver so it's been about 5 months. I have no facebook, twitter, or skype account and will keep it that way. Most people will bury their heads in tech sand and demand that technology control them and their families without realizing it. Are you a slave to tech? Do you want to know how easily you are manipulated? Or will you just wonder why we do what we do?


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 12, 2017)

What do you do?  Don't believe everything you read.  That's what you do.


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 12, 2017)

Unfortunately, what the guy in the video is saying is very true.   Billions of $$ are spent with the expectation of making even more $$$$ from the trusting public.  It pays to be aware of the techniques and to use technology wisely--Eyes open!


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 12, 2017)

Granny B. said:


> Unfortunately, what the guy in the video is saying is very true.   Billions of $$ are spent with the expectation of making even more $$$$ from the trusting public.  It pays to be aware of the techniques and to use technology wisely--Eyes open!


advertisers have no social conscience, it's all about the money no matter what the human cost. Ignoring the information gets people exactly what they deserve..... In school the book "1984" scared most of us, little did we know it only touched a small part of todays truth.....


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm also a fan of 60 Minutes and saw the interview.  Interesting and made a lot of sense.  I have an I-Phone (gift from daughter and on her family plan) but I use it so seldom, I never know where it is.  The idea of being connected to the world is not at all appealing to me.  I value solitude and tranquility, neither of which can be achieved in a world cluttered with electronic gadgets.  I love and use the ones I have - computer/printer, I-Pad, television - but they are all turned off unless in use.  None ring, jingle, shake, burp, rattle, tinkle, ping, chime, buzz, clank, clink, clatter, clunk or ding to try to get my attention.

On the other hand, my children, grandchildren and g.grandchildren are all gadget junkies.  They took the bait that was described in the interview and seem to be consumed by what they have now and when something newer will be available.   I constantly pray that I will be able to live out my life alone in my quiet, private, peaceful little space.


----------



## Lon (Jun 12, 2017)

I too saw the 60 Minutes and believe what was said to be true. Some, but not all people can be manipulated in the manner described in the show. Television can and does do the same thing and has for years.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 12, 2017)

Judging from the actions of so many of those who walk around with their Smart Phone glued to their face, I would have to agree that this 60 Minutes report is quite true, and accurate.  Some of those people really need to "get a life".  I've had a basic Tracfone for several years, and we only use it when we are away from the house...in case of car trouble, or one of the kids needs to get in touch with us.  I just buy 60 minute increments every 90 days, for about $7 a month, and I have over 1900 minutes built up.  I cannot imagine jabbering/playing with a cell phone, endlessly, as a way to get through the day.


----------



## User2017 (Jun 12, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> Watched 60 minutes last night and finally saw admissions of a tech guy that cell phone apps and facebook, etc, are being designed to take control of human behaviors. Even causing the brain to release chemicals that cause panic if you are separated from your phone. To me, this is mind control on a dangerous level for, especially, kids. Is there anything that can, or should, be done? My cell is off until I get a flat tire or see a drunk driver so it's been about 5 months. I have no facebook, twitter, or skype account and will keep it that way. Most people will bury their heads in tech sand and demand that technology control them and their families without realizing it. Are you a slave to tech? Do you want to know how easily you are manipulated? Or will you just wonder why we do what we do?



   I have read about towers (GWEN) and the ability to control with extremely low wave lengths.  Interesting and I believe the technology was used in a war not too long ago with good results. 

  I believe there is research and data that claims there is long term health issues - for some - to cell towers,  but has been buried.  I remember my parents smoking in the doctor's office back when cigarettes were "safe."

My goal is to have a little place where cells are NOT allowed. You can have them driving out of that area, but land lines are the phones to use.   ANd good old dial up for the puter is just fine for me.    It's amazing how people are very attached to their cell phones.  Never looking up to say hi or watch where they are walking, etc.  There is alot of radiofrequency energy in the antennas...I am very cautious.  

I have also read that the computers in cars today can be "hacked" - not sure if that is true.  Just rumor mill?


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 12, 2017)

Yep, saw that on 60 minutes as well.

The control and manipulation via cellphone is just an extension of the business model that's been in place, for _who knows how long_.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 12, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> I'm also a fan of 60 Minutes and saw the interview.  Interesting and made a lot of sense.  I have an I-Phone (gift from daughter and on her family plan) but I use it so seldom, I never know where it is.  The idea of being connected to the world is not at all appealing to me.  I value solitude and tranquility, neither of which can be achieved in a world cluttered with electronic gadgets.  I love and use the ones I have - computer/printer, I-Pad, television - but they are all turned off unless in use.  None ring, jingle, shake, burp, rattle, tinkle, ping, chime, buzz, clank, clink, clatter, clunk or ding to try to get my attention.
> 
> On the other hand, my children, grandchildren and g.grandchildren are all gadget junkies.  They took the bait that was described in the interview and seem to be consumed by what they have now and when something newer will be available.   I constantly pray that I will be able to live out my life alone in my quiet, private, peaceful little space.



I phone has a 'find my phone' feauture.  You can ring you phone from another computer.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 12, 2017)

The constant scare tactics become sickening after awhile. Constant doom and gloom. 1984. Big Brother is watching you.  Absolute nonsense.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 12, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> The constant scare tactics become sickening after awhile. Constant doom and gloom. 1984. Big Brother is watching you.  Absolute nonsense.



Not sure what "scare tactics" you are referring to, this thread is talking about the 60 minutes feature that describes how modern consumer products(ie: cell phone technology" is used to make money from the ways that people are using these products.

By the way, Big Brother has the capability of watching ALL of us, and it's not nonsense in the least.

What do you think prompted Edward Snowden to throw away his entire life, and  a $122.000 year job as an intelligence contractor with the CIA/NSA?  So he could have the "thrill" of spending the rest of his life exiled in Russia?



			
				Snowden said:
			
		

> In January 2014, Snowden said his "breaking point" was "seeing the Director of National Intelligence, James Clapper, directly lie under oath to Congress.[51] This referred to testimony on March 12, 2013—three months after Snowden first sought to share thousands of NSA documents with Greenwald,[91] and nine months after the NSA says Snowden made his first illegal downloads during the summer of 2012[4]—in which Clapper denied to the U.S. Senate Select Committee on Intelligence that the NSA wittingly collects data on millions of Americans.[167]Snowden said, "There's no saving an intelligence community that believes it can lie to the public and the legislators who need to be able to trust it and regulate its actions. Seeing that really meant for me there was no going back. Beyond that, it was the creeping realization that no one else was going to do this. The public had a right to know about these programs


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 13, 2017)

tnthomas:
I will ask a question that I ask a lot of people.
"How has all this affected you"?

Normally I get a blank stare. Have you been affected by all this scare tactics at all?


----------



## Don M. (Jun 13, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> The constant scare tactics become sickening after awhile. Constant doom and gloom. 1984. Big Brother is watching you.  Absolute nonsense.



Here's another "scare tactic" for you.  This article in today's Daily Mail U.K. about a recently completed study shows the potential for brain damage in those who are constantly yakking on their cell phones.  Who knows...perhaps 10 or 20 years from now there may be millions of cell phone addicts who are "vegetables".

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-124179/Radiation-mobiles-lead-brain-damage.html


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 13, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> tnthomas:
> I will ask a question that I ask a lot of people.
> "How has all this affected you"?
> 
> Normally I get a blank stare. Have you been affected by all this scare tactics at all?



I don't know about tnthomas,  Good question, I put as many stop gaps in place to avoid any attempted invasion of my personal privacy.  I use the least targeted OS, the web browser that is recommended by security professionals & is locked down as tight as possible, never open a questionable email or link.  I use open source ad blockers that have no sponsored backers.  So I have no answer to your question since I've never been compromised.    

 I watch all my financial data daily, use 2 step authentication & never had a problem.  I never see pop up windows, Amazon has their ways to tell me what to buy.  But knowing that I choose to ignore their advice.  I quit Google, Facebook & any other sites that know or wants to know more about me that I do.  I keep all my electronic gear's blue tooth blocked, I never turn my smart phone on when it's not an emergency.  I even have the black electricians tape over the lens.  I read books but not the electronic ones.  I still keep my laptops wifi shut off & use an ethernet connection.  I change my unique passwords every three months.  


 As for ones like you who seem to be oblivious to what could or could not happen with technology, I like to think I have made it a little harder to glean any information that may be of some use to anyone who wants to know my whereabouts or buying habits, which is beyond me why they would pay for that information.  I can't believe that someone thinks I'm important enough to monitor & I want to block those that can as much as I can.  I pay cash for everything & only use my ATM debit card at the walk in ATM machine at my credit union.  I never, never pull my low limit credit card out to buy anything I can't pay for with cash.  Never fill surveys, personal information forms (unless it's government mandated) & never answer phone calls I don't recognize.   


 So for lack of more information from hackers I don't think it's affected me at all.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 13, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Here's another "scare tactic" for you.  This article in today's Daily Mail U.K. about a recently completed study shows the potential for brain damage in those who are constantly yakking on their cell phones.  Who knows...perhaps 10 or 20 years from now there may be millions of cell phone addicts who are "vegetables".
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-124179/Radiation-mobiles-lead-brain-damage.html



That kind of stuff is just too far fetched and hard to believe.  What's the difference between yakking on your land line?  Crazy stuff.

Radiation.?  Also hard to believe.  Put a geiger counter on your cell phone.  No radiation whatsover.  You are more likely to be affected by radiation in your basement walls by radon gas.

I have lived a long life and I am going to give some advice.

Do not trust intelligent people or experts with your life.

For intelligent people they sure have done some utterly stupid things over their life time.

Yep. Tobacco won't harm you.  The Sun revolves around the Earth and other stuff too numerous to mention.

Just observe.  Usually your gut instinct will tell you the truth.  When I was 12 years old I got our baseball team together and gave them a lecture on smoking and how it cuts your wind and if you want to win, quit smoking.  They did.  And we won.

It was just common sense.  How could sucking smoke into your lungs do you any good even though doctors were telling us it was not harmful.?

Where oh where do people come up with this stuff that has no scientific basis whatever.?


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 13, 2017)

Well, I read a book a couple of months ago that said that there are apps that can be installed in iphones to record how many times people check them.  Apparently, studies show that the average person checks their phones 214 times/day.  That is crazy but I have watched these people and they are unbelievable.  Sorry for them that they have no normal life.  Myself, I like to exercise daily, go for walks, read books and get together for retired teachers for lively conversations.  When you think of it, iphones are a great invention for keeping the stupid, stupid.  By the way, I am not against technology but this iphone disease is getting out of hand, just like obesity where now 1/3 of the world's population are obese but that is another topic.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 13, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> tnthomas:
> I will ask a question that I ask a lot of people.
> "How has all this affected you"?
> 
> Normally I get a blank stare. Have you been affected by all this scare tactics at all?



"Scare tactics" is your phrase, Camper6, but the topic of this thread is about the manipulation and control tool that cellphones help marketing campaigns achieve. 

  Profits, profiting from "mining" a user's data....products they look at online, products they actually buy. Selling a user's data, so that 3rd party marketers can pitch
personalized ads to a specific user, based on that user's internet browser history.

As for my comment that the NSA can read your(and my) e-mail, they CAN....no scarey things, just reality.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 13, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> That kind of stuff is just too far fetched and hard to believe.  What's the difference between yakking on your land line?  Crazy stuff.
> 
> Radiation.?  Also hard to believe.  Put a geiger counter on your cell phone.  No radiation whatsover.  You are more likely to be affected by radiation in your basement walls by radon gas.
> 
> ...


Camper6, look at the science behind the electronics used in casinos. The tones used on the machines designed to keep you happy, even though you're losing. Look at the smart meter controversy and take an emf meter to the wall inside where the meter is mounted when it begins broadcasting, sometimes every 15 minutes. It maxes out the meter. How many illnesses have there been involving homes built under high tension power lines. You, like so many others, seem to think that no living soul would ever take unfair advantage of another human being.... I have some wonderful property in the everglades I would love to sell you.......:yeahright:


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 13, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> "Scare tactics" is your phrase, Camper6, but the topic of this thread is about the manipulation and control tool that cellphones help marketing campaigns achieve.
> 
> Profits, profiting from "mining" a user's data....products they look at online, products they actually buy. Selling a user's data, so that 3rd party marketers can pitch
> personalized ads to a specific user, based on that user's internet browser history.
> ...



They can read my e mails so that they can get my secret pizza recipe?  Not reality.  Nonsense.

Personalized ads? So What?  Do you get my point at all?  I get ads after looking for something on the internet.

For instance.  I was googling for satellite dishes.  I got an ad for kitchen dishes.  Like I said.  Stupid.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 13, 2017)

_Camper6, look at the science behind the electronics used in casinos. The  tones used on the machines designed to keep you happy, even though  you're losing. Look at the smart meter controversy and take an emf meter  to the wall inside where the meter is mounted when it begins  broadcasting, sometimes every 15 minutes. It maxes out the meter. How  many illnesses have there been involving homes built under high tension  power lines. You, like so many others, seem to think that no living soul  would ever take unfair advantage of another human being.... I have some  wonderful property in the everglades I would love to sell you....._

Of course they would take advantage.  But if a person is so stupid to think they are winning just because of a computer tone then they don't belong there in the first place.

Illnesses under power lines?  Are you serious?


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 13, 2017)

_Camper6, look at the science behind the electronics used in casinos. The  tones used on the machines designed to keep you happy, even though  you're losing. Look at the smart meter controversy and take an emf meter  to the wall inside where the meter is mounted when it begins  broadcasting, sometimes every 15 minutes. It maxes out the meter. How  many illnesses have there been involving homes built under high tension  power lines. You, like so many others, seem to think that no living soul  would ever take unfair advantage of another human being.... I have some  wonderful property in the everglades I would love to sell you.....
_
Of course they would take advantage.  But if a person is so stupid to think they are winning just because of a computer tone then they don't belong there in the first place.

Illnesses under power lines?  Are you serious?  




These myths are perpetuated by people trying to sell you something like protection from EMF's or something like that.

The modern version of snake oil salesmen. Seniors are particularly susceptible to this type of hype.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 13, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> They can read my e mails so that they can get my secret pizza recipe?  Not reality.  Nonsense.
> 
> Personalized ads? So What?  Do you get my point at all?  I get ads after looking for something on the internet.
> 
> For instance.  I was googling for satellite dishes.  I got an ad for kitchen dishes.  Like I said.  Stupid.



Yes, you view everything as either nonsense or stupid.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 13, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> Yes, you view everything as either nonsense or stupid.



No I do not.


----------

